# you are going to die.........



## German Coach (Feb 21, 2012)

Are you living a life that YOU want to live NOW ?

http://www.inspirationandchai.com/Regrets-of-the-Dying.html


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 21, 2012)

> you are going to die.........



speak for yourself mortal :EG: :uhyeah:


----------



## Jenna (Feb 21, 2012)

I intend to live forever.  So far so good.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 21, 2012)

You first.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

If you aren't ready to die, you aren't living.


----------

